# Blood work results



## Willber (Jun 15, 2020)

No medical issues I just like to get blood work done every few months just in case something is creeping up on me. I’ve been on TRT for two years. I haven’t given myself a shot two weeks prior to this blood draw.  I found that I’m having some struggle losing fat. Don’t know if it’s medical or the fact that I’m now 38 and not 18 anymore. But somethings that were concerning to me were :

TSH 3.32
Thyroxine (T4) 5.8
T3 uptake 28
Free parking thyroxine index 1.9

MCH 25.3 (low)
MCHC 31.1 (low)

RDW 16.2 (high)

LDL 116 (high)
BUN 21(high)

Test was low at 319
IGF-1 228 

Everything else was labeled as normal. The “high and low” markings I listed

Anyone see anything concerning?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 16, 2020)

Just having low testosterone could be a reason you struggle losing fat.


----------



## Viking (Jun 22, 2020)

Why did you not inject test for 2 weeks before the blood test? That will be why your test was lower. How often do you inject your trt? It should be done at least every week for levels to remain more stable. What is your diet like?


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 26, 2020)

Is your test always that low? How often do you inject it?


----------

